# Skin problem and hair loss



## Chevyxoc (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone know whats happening with my GS skin. Over the past 3 weeks its getting worser. Ive been to the vet twice for advice and was told there hot spots. I agree there are hot spots but there is surely some sort of skin irritation going on as my GS is losing hair as well. A friend said maybe mange or a skin infection. Not interested in going to the vet again as there no help so i thought id find advice online. 

Ive attached photos to give an idea of whats happening. Also the skin on the back seems inflammed and very red. Ive been using aloe vera on it and its helped alot.

Photo one the blackend skin was the first sore that appeared that is fully healed. Than a few days ago my GS started licking it and than i left the room to make a cuppa and returned to whats currently in the photo. There was hair around the black area skin than.

Any advice would highly be appreciated.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can't answer without further information

dog's age -- has he/she had any problems before

dog's diet 

recent treatments of some sort

---- the vet said hot spots , that was the advice , but what remedy did he/she send you home with

does not look like mange
self-trauma can create conditions for skin infection


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Chevy and Welcome!:greet:

Poor Baby!!!! THAT looks painful!

What EXACTLY is he eating? Kibble/Supplements.

Could be "yeast" issues.

Aloe is good. Just make sure it is 99% pure.

*Other Topicals:*
These topical are found in a Health Food Store……NOT GNC
*Colloidal Silver will help with healing and possible infection. 
*Calendula (non-alcohol) liquid spray from the health food store 
*Black Tea: Steep a few “black tea” bags (like Lipton): Let cool. Put liquid in a sterilized spray bottle to spray on spot and use cool teabag as a compress. This will promote healing and draw out inflammation.

*~Manuka Honey: ***"While Manuka honey is fairly widely available, it is considered that only that which carries the UMF® registered trademark should be chosen if the intended use is for therapeutic purposes, and the majority of recent medical trial have predominantly used Manuka Honey with a *UMF strength of 10 or more.*" Organic Active 15+ is great!

Used as a topical for MRSA, hot spots, and infectious cuts or abrasions. This is messy but effective.

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I like USNEA , internal and external.

You can also buy highly concentrated Manuka OIL - which in the end is cost saving if you consider what you are paying per % of effective ingredient in the honey .

You can add it to any raw honey .

This does look yeasty


----------



## Chevyxoc (Apr 11, 2016)

Cheers forgot about the details. Anyway ive had him for 17 years and hes never had any real problems up until a month ago. The only time he had been to the vet was for his regular checkups and shots and a dog bite a few years back. Hes been an outside dog most of his life but than i decided to bring him inside due to house renovations and thats where the problems started from there. From him being inside. We have 4 cats and also another dog. The other dogs doing fine without any changes from being inside .

Initially when i first brought him inside he stopped eating for a few days and was panting alot but we soon found out that it was due to he wasnt used to the heat inside, which was fixed quickly. I had to get a fan as he gets hot inside.

When he first came inside i decided to change his flea treatment to frontline as the vet reccommended it. Prior to that i used the same flea treatment which was a flea collar and evance.

Also ive changed his food as requested by our vet he was on a raw diet prior but now he has dog biscuits as well.

For the treatment of the hotspots we were given this cream supervet to use and had to keep the wound dry and clean. First time i used it i had to stop as his skin became inflammed. So i used aloe picked from the garden and that cleared it up.

Today i decided to try some collidal silver and its helped alot the reddness is toned down abit and his skins gone pink again but there are still red spots where theres hair so may need to pay more attention to that area. So will be continuing with this.

A neighbour of mine suggested that he may not be adjusting well to the changes hes been through which maybe causing the skin problems.

Sorry for the long post but hope it helps.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you are in New Zealand? 

I would definitely go back to the RAW diet only! 
What is the exact name of the "biscuits" (kibble) you are feeding? Grains are carbohydrates which yeast LOVES!

I would Stop the Advantix.
Despite manufacturers’ claims to the contrary, the ingredients of commonly used topical treatments _can and do _
_enter the pets’ internal systems._ Merial’s website states that *fipronil *(the active ingredient in *Frontline*, Parastar, EasySpot and
the new over the counter Sentry Fiproguard), is absorbed into the sebaceous glands of the skin which provide a natural reservoir, creating the impression that it does not migrate into the dog’s body. Dr. Dobozy of the EPA’s Pesticide Division took a look at fipronil and found that it does in fact enter the body and was contained in the fat, organs, urine and feces of dogs. Laboratory tests have shown that with long term exposure at low doses, *fipronil* has the potential for nervous system and thyroid toxicity, thyroid cancer, altered thyroid hormone levels, liver toxicity, kidney damage, convulsions, whining, barking, crying, loss of appetite, locomotor difficulty, reduced fertility, fetus mortality, smaller offspring, *loss of hair at or beyond the point of application, moist inflammation, chemical burn and itching.*
Read the whole article on page 24 here: http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/2012/May2012.pdf

Get the dog on a ProBiotic right away to help his gut.

Moms


----------



## Chevyxoc (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi moms thanks for the input.

Yes im from New Zealand. Also he was on tux dog biscuits.

Ive stopped giving him those now, ive actually gone against the vet recommenations and gone back to what hes used too. 

Hes improved alot and the sores are almost fully healed. Today he had more energy and was outside playing most of the day.

Took an updated photo and its getting much better although i kind of regret shaving around the area as it makes it look worser than it looks.


----------



## kayleigh.monk (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi my gsd is 7 months and she scratches and itching all the time she hasn't got fleas. I bought dermopt off amazon the shampoo and give her cooling tablets and she seems to be fine now maybe that would help I also bought anicura spray from amazon that done fab when she had red spots on her belly. Maybe that would help worth giving it a try.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Chevyxoc said:


> Hi moms thanks for the input.
> 
> Yes im from New Zealand. Also he was on tux dog biscuits.
> 
> ...


*SO glad* you went back to raw and stopped feeding that UGLY Purina product below!!! I'm betting he'll be better quickly!

TUX Ingredients: 
*Cereals and/or cereal by-products = Leftover's from the human chain not fit for human consumption, floor sweepings
*meat and animal by-products  and fats derived from beef and/or sheep and/or poultry and/or goat and/or venison = Rejects from the human chain....possibly diseased animals
*natural flavours and/or vegetable oil, salt, vitamins and minerals, natural colour.

The new picture looks 100% better than your first post! Keep up with the Colloidal Silver and Aloe (rotating during the day) until healed.

One thing you may want to add is a good ProBiotic (puts the good bacteria in the gut). About 75% of the immune system lies in the gut, so you must keep it healthy to keep him healthy.:grin2:
Here is a high quality product from NZ: Biosa New Zealand | Organic Microorganisms | Probiotics Begin with small dose and work up to recommended amount.

Moms :smile2:


----------



## Chevyxoc (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow i really didnt even bother to read what the ingredients that Tux had in it. Thats really good to know. I dont think ill ever change his diet again. Hes done fine on it without any problems for the past 17 years so ill stick to that from now on.

Also today i gave in and ended up taking him to the vet again. ( Didnt want to as we probably solved the problem but i felt guilty so took him in the end ). Vet confirmed he had a yeast skin infection as well as an allergy problem, she did state that it most likely was the dog biscuits he was allergic too. So hes been given some Prednil to help clear up the skin infection.

As for the probiotic Biosa i will start giving him some of this. I have some on hand as my cats have this.

Today he was doing so much better and he seems to be back to his old self now. I just hope that the meds he was given dont give him any bad side effects.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Chevyxoc said:


> Vet confirmed he had a yeast skin infection as well as an allergy problem, she did state that it most likely was the dog biscuits he was allergic too. So hes been given some Prednil to help clear up the skin infection.
> 
> As for the probiotic Biosa i will start giving him some of this. I have some on hand as my cats have this.
> .


SO happy he is doing better! :grin2:

Just be aware of the side effects of Prednil (Prednisone) and watch him. He has been thru so much the last several weeks at his age. Since he is already showing progress without the Prednil, I'd consider it carefully, IMHO.

Side Effects of Prednisone in Dogs

Excessive Thirst and Hunger
Administration of prednisone can make your dog feel excessively thirsty. Besides this, it may also increase his/her appetite. This results in frequent urination and abnormal weight gain in dogs.

Gastrointestinal Disorders
Though the use of prednisone in canines helps in alleviating the symptoms of serious ailments, it is known to cause gastrointestinal problems like diarrhea, vomiting, stomach ulcers, and general gastrointestinal discomfort.

Canine Diabetes
Long-term use of prednisone can also make dogs susceptible to metabolic changes, along with an increased risk of turning diabetic. Canine diabetes occurs when the body is unable to produce enough insulin, or when the body is not able to absorb the insulin that is being produced. This causes accumulation of glucose in the blood, which in turn leads to diabetes.

Eye Diseases
Prednisone use in dogs can cause eye problems such as poor eyesight, glaucoma and cataracts. Ensure that you get your pet's eyesight checked on a regular basis.

Muscle Wasting and Fatigue
The use of prednisone in dogs can cause unusual weakness and fatigue. If your pet seems to be exhibiting lethargy following the use of this drug, do consult a veterinarian.

Inflammation
Prolonged use of prednisone can cause pain and inflammation in the joints, thereby making it difficult for the dog to walk. Since prednisone is an immunosuppressant, there's an increased risk of the dog developing recurring infections.

Behavioral Changes
Unexpected changes could occur in the dog's behavior due to long-term use of this drug. Excessive restlessness, anxiety, or aggression could be attributed to the prolonged use of prednisone. Hence, it is important to monitor any abnormal behavior in the dog.

Skin and Coat Problems
Loss of hair and thinning of the dog's skin are also among the side effects of prednisone. Your dog's coat may also lose its luster. Dogs who are on prednisone may even become prone to skin infections, that are difficult to heal.

Canine Cushing's Disease
Also known as hyperadrenocorticism, Cushing's disease is one of the most serious side effects of prednisone. It is caused by a hormonal imbalance which results in the overproduction of the hormone cortisone. Symptoms of canine Cushing's disease include excessive hunger, thirst, urination, weight gain/weight loss and a weakened immune system.

Prednisone Withdrawal Symptoms

Prolonged use of prednisone can affect the body's ability to produce natural corticosteroids, thereby increasing the likelihood of drug dependence. If the treatment is paused abruptly, the dog may suffer from withdrawal symptoms, leading to serious repercussions on his/her health. Since prednisone intake decreases the production of cortisol, which is a natural steroid produced by the adrenal gland, sudden withdrawal can result in a deficiency of cortisol in the dog's body. Malaise, weakness, fatigue, vomiting, behavioral changes, loss of appetite or difficulty in breathing are some of the prednisone withdrawal symptoms that owners must watch out for. Such abnormal symptoms should be immediately reported to the veterinarian. The doses should be gradually reduced under the supervision of a veterinarian to prevent these symptoms from arising.

Precautions to be Taken

Although prednisone is an effective drug, it needs to be administered carefully. If one does not comply with the guidelines regarding its dosage, it can cause serious side effects in dogs.


Great that you have the Biosa on hand!

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please DO NOT STOP the pred once you start it without carefully following the vet's step-down instructions. You can do permanent damage by doing that!

It usually works by starting with a high doseage then tapering to a low one. When your vet prescribes tapering, it's incredibly important to follow those instructions. This is a drug that can give really fast relief for a wide range of conditions and create some short-term inflammation reduction, and the safety profile for short-term use is pretty well documented. Talk to your vet before you decide to change anything with regard to prescribed meds.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Also be sure to talk to your vet about the purpose of the pred. It's great for short-term, quick relief (punching down inflammation reduces the itching), but it doesn't "cure" yeast. That usually requires something topical (usually a medicated shampoo from the vet, but there are other options including possibly Vetericyn) or less commonly oral meds. The yeast usually is secondary to something else (food allergy, staph infection, mange, etc.)--it's opportunistic. Getting at the primary cause is important, but often challenging (trial and error).


----------

